# Scott rear-end tuning



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I made her feel just great installing a 27.2 specialized post. Stiff, fast, light and compliant. Perfect on rides over 60 miles now. Climbs like a homesick angel.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> I made her feel just great installing a 27.2 specialized post. Stiff, fast, light and compliant. Perfect on rides over 60 miles now. Climbs like a homesick angel.


A few people told me and I called Scott USA that shim seatpost voids warranty. even if bike is out of warranty period you might think twice as per longevity of frame. I have that post on singlespeed and saved some weight by switching out heavy steel adjuster bolt.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Interesting*

Hmmm....I don't see what would be the problem. The shim goes down into the tube 10cm well past the minimum limit of the seat post and fits snug. The ride is perfect now. Perhaps that's why on their new addict, they did away with the mono stay rear end. The CR1 frame is stiff and fast but needed a tad more compliance.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Hmmm....I don't see what would be the problem. The shim goes down into the tube 10cm well past the minimum limit of the seat post and fits snug. The ride is perfect now. Perhaps that's why on their new addict, they did away with the mono stay rear end. The CR1 frame is stiff and fast but needed a tad more compliance.


 Interview David Miller said Addict was stiffer and Cr1 was comfy.I dont have weight or watts to flex either one


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Hmmm....I don't see what would be the problem. The shim goes down into the tube 10cm well past the minimum limit of the seat post and fits snug. The ride is perfect now. Perhaps that's why on their new addict, they did away with the mono stay rear end. The CR1 frame is stiff and fast but needed a tad more compliance.


 It could take more torque on collar bolt and frame to squeeze both gaps in shim and frame to secure seatpost. That was my theory and reason to go 31.6. My shim went past top tube also. That was my own theory as Scott USA could not give reason why just "voids warranty".


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> Interview David Miller said Addict was stiffer and Cr1 was comfy.I dont have weight or watts to flex either one


I don't think they have either. Im sure if they say that the addict is stiffer that it probably is but probably only noticable on a test rig. Besides, as much as i love my CR1 and wont be changing any time soon, it puts a smile on my face to hear somebody refer to the CR1 as the more comfortable model when comparing two bikes.


----------

